

Google Glass has 16GB memory, 802.11/b/g only, Rated for 1 day of battery life. - grief
http://support.google.com/glass/answer/3064128?hl=en&ref_topic=3063354

======
jfoster
... and the most interesting bit is that some features (SMS and GPS) require
an Android phone.

~~~
toomuchtodo
With weight, power, and space constraints, you're of course going to offload
as much as possible to the phone.

You could probably do Hangouts without a phone though; anything that can be
done over IP should be fine not needing the phone.

